

Extracting Text & Images from PDF Files - dpapathanasiou
http://denis.papathanasiou.org/?p=343

======
sabj
This is really interesting. For those intrigued, there is a business here. I
have a friend working at a fincial services firm [willing to pay $$$$$]
finathat really wanted a feature for an internal intranet where they would be
easily able to 'take images from PDFs and put them on a blog.' "You can't do
that," I said. "I mean, you could, but..."

I'm sure there is a semi-real market for some good innovation around the
annoyance of PDFs.

;)

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Ha, you're telling me.

This is one of the thorniest problems my startup (<http://fifobooks.com/>) has
had to deal with, hence my work with PDFMiner.

